# Turkey



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

[attachment=0:10ss3qqs]DSC_0027.jpg[/attachment:10ss3qqs]


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

I was having a heck of a time posting this picture. Everytime I would write anything and try to the post the pictures the board would log me off. I called these Toms in while on a family vacation to the Redwoods. No chance to hunt because my wife asked me to leave the shotgun home. But it sure would have been fun to harvest one of these guys while watching the Pacific Ocean in the background. These turkeys live in some of the prettiest real estate on the planet. 

I just hope it gives some of you with the early tags some inspiration as you will soon be chasing some Turks. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

[attachment=2:ty349twb]DSC_0004.jpg[/attachment:ty349twb][attachment=1:ty349twb]DSC_0023.jpg[attachment=0]DSC_0028.jpg[/attachment:ty349twb]ment]Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

great pictures !!
It keeps kicking me off as well.
A couple of times when I go to log back in it shows me as still being logged on ???


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

[attachment=0:3q0onwil]DSC_9981.jpg[/attachment:3q0onwil]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome pics guy! Gets me all fired up to go chase longbeards!


----------

